

How to deal with lazy people in a startup? - thiagodotfm

I'm working for a startup with no equity. I'm very skilled and in my country there aren't many good startups to work to.<p>Our team is composed of a CEO, a designer, 2 back-end developer(me and another), front-end developer, a social media girl and a secretary.<p>Here's the deal, the designer is really close to the CEO(friendshit) and gets a day off every fucking week, the front-end guy don't like to take orders(or isn't much interested in the startup success), the other backend guy is dating the secretary, the social media girl don't do shit and send wrong e-mails. I try really hard to find people that I can work with and are passionate about work, but I find none. How can I learn how to lead? How do I fix them without any powers?<p>I've been working here for a month and since I started the traffic DOUBLED and our main page load decreased by over 10x(shit n+1 queries noob previous developers, lazy load and cache properly configured -- did it all alone).<p>I don't mind getting fired, I'm going to get a better job anyways. And I don't want to start my own startup: all my projects fail and I don't have high social skills.<p>I want success way more than money or being right but this is fucking hard when everybody is so unmotivated(or lazy).
======
klaut
Please, don't take this the wrong way. But reading your post, it comes across
a bit arrogant. How is it possible that everyone on the team is lazy and
useless apart from you?

When you say: "And I don't want to start my own startup: all my projects fail
and I don't have high social skills." I would suggest you to ask yourself WHY
your projects fail. Perhaps what you really should do is to improve your
social skills and try to be more humble?

My advice to you is, work hard, be humble, don't obsess what other people do.
And eventually you will shine.

------
wyclif
If the work ethic is lacking among your team members, my best advice is to
quit and get another job where people are pursuing excellence. Your work
environment and co-workers are very important. Don't settle.

------
reymook
Nice team : <http://shopcliq.it/more/team>

------
zaptheimpaler
I don't know the answer to the question, but ask on Quora - www.quora.com.
You'll probably get a great answer.

~~~
thiagodotfm
Is Quora better for this kind of questions?

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Quora has extremely intelligent people with a huge variety of experience in
all matters. This question looks like broad experience would help to answer
it, which is why I recommend it. Just make an account and ask the question
anonymously, you will get a great answer

IMO this should be your strategy - this company is shit so you have nothing to
lose. More importantly, your efforts alone won't make much of an impact in the
long run (and if they do, you have no equity and you hate the company, so who
cares). So take shitloads of risks at work trying to understand how to be a
leader/get better at socializing. Keep the actual work light so you can spend
time outside of work actively looking for other companies, working on side
projects - exploring your options. I guess the overarching theme is - if your
efforts there are wasted, put less effort into it. You can spend very little
time actually doing work and use it as a way to pay the bills while you
explore your options.

------
mlguy
Why are you working with them in the first place?

~~~
thiagodotfm
Because I live in fucking third world country and good opportunities
here(where I can work close to a product) are rather scarce.

~~~
brandoncordell
You said "I don't mind getting fired, I'm going to get a better job anyways.",
so why take on a defensive attitude like this?

------
msahil
where are you based? you can mail me (see my profile) and we can then decide
if something works out between us

~~~
thiagodotfm
Brazil and I can't see your e-mail, use it as your profile description/about.

~~~
wyclif
When I see devs calling themselves "rockstars" it's an instant red flag.

------
thelerk
Bill Gates said that he would always hire a lazy person over a motivated
person because they will find the easy way to do things ;)

~~~
thiagodotfm
the problem is when the do nothing.

